# Gandalf's Anger



## rjm (Jul 17, 2002)

Why do you think Gandalf lashed out so harshly at Pippin when he accidentally knocked the bucket down the well in Moria? I understand the situation required stealth, however it seemed extremely out of character for Gandalf?
Just curious for others opinions.....


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't thing it was strange that Gandalf got angry with Pippin: they were in a very dangerous spot, and he obviously needed some straightening up. Gandalf was very straightforward with hobbits; remeber also his attitude with Sam's eavesdropping.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont think so either . Gandalf always was wary of Pippins foolishness but really He liked him. His charater always seemed that he liked M & P because they were young and singular.


----------



## My_Precious (Jul 17, 2002)

I think he got mad because Moria wasn't the place to fool around, and by knocking that bucket down the well Pippin put them in danger.
Gandalf was mad because Pippin was taking the whole trip too lightly.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *His charater always seemed that he liked M & P because they were young and singular. *


uhhhh.....


----------



## Rangerdave (Jul 17, 2002)

Well look at from poor Gandalf's point of view. First he has some young upstart Hobbit figuring out the riddle of the door before he can. Then, when they are trying to move with stealth through Moria, some damn fool of a Took tosses a big noisy bucket down a well. I think I'd be a bit snippy myself.

Just kidding
RD


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 17, 2002)

Gandalf's anger is quite justified IMHO.He's weighed down by the importance and gloomyness of their quest throughout their journey and he doesn't have the time or the patience to deal with some silly,mischevious hobbit.


----------



## Merry (Jul 18, 2002)

Gandalf would have known about Balrogs being locked away, seemingly lost forever under the earth and that the deep mining may have released the monster, he would have been really bothered that a troop of hardy dwarves got kicked in their own home so yes, Gandalf snapped because I believe he was genuinely frightened/concerned.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 18, 2002)

Gandalf may have snapped at Pippin, but he also relieved Pippin of his watch that night. He just wanted to let Pip not that he needed to quit goofing off. It wasn't anything personal.


----------



## rjm (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks All,
Interesting views


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 18, 2002)

I think Gandalf wasn't sure of what the mines had become, ie. if there were Orcs or other servants of the Dark Lord in Moria. He just wanted to be as quiet and careful as possible, and I think that the great bang that the rock seemed to create startled him out of the jumpy silence, which switched his inner stealth mode from 'careful' to 'laa-di-daa', in a sense.  Well, anyway.. But you should realize that he laid off him when the drums started up, which probably meant that his fears were confirmed. Hmmm


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 18, 2002)

Let's see...Gandalf knew the Balrog was there and that they were no match for it...why was he upset that Pippin made it evident that someone was in Moria other then the Balrog? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Merry (Jul 18, 2002)

Kinda what I was feeling on that one! Big scary spirit of fire along with hoards of ORCs, I'd get touchy if someone announced our arrival too!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 18, 2002)

I think he was just letting Pippen have it. Scare the little creature to death... BANG!!! 

After all, if he's just clumsily knocked a bucket down (and then a skeleton) like he did in the movie, it might not be so bad, but this idiot did this on purpose. 

I think he was in control of his anger. I'm not sure they knew there was a Balrog there. If you think of Gandalf's reaction when he first saw the creature ("Now I understand...") etc. I'd say he didn't know. He knew it was dangerous, though, and Pippen was too much to handle. He also was throwing rocks in the pool outside... etc.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

No, actually it was that big oaf Boromir threw that stone in the pool outside. _Two_ idiots to handle...


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 19, 2002)

Pippin did throw a stone.


> Pippin felt curiously attracted by the well. While the others were unrolling blankets and making beds against the walls of the chamber, as far as possible from the hole in the floor, he crept to the edge and peered over. A chill air seemed to strike his face, rising from invisible depths. Moved by a sudden impulse he groped for a loose *stone*, and let it drop. He felt his heart beat many times before there was any sound. Then far below, as if the stone had fallen into deep water in some cavernous place, there came a _plunk_, very distant, but magnified and repeated in the hollow shaft.


and another quote, which I think fits here:


> 'What's that?' cried Gandalf. *He was relieved when Pippin confessed what he had done*; but he was angry, and Pippin could see his eye glinting.


And a few lines later, when the drums start up, Gandalf says it may have nothing dto do with the stone, and calls it "Peregrin's foolish stone", which would indicate that he thought it was foolish and unnecessary, nothing more.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes, Pippin threw a stone in the well inside, but Boromir threw a stone in the pool outside.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 19, 2002)

Well the fact that Gandalf doesn't want to go through Moria shows that he know about the orcs and the balrog.He knows the strenght of the balrogs and he is afraid that they would make lots of noise and he would hear them.And something more,the pressure at this moment is so strong that lots of nerves are required,and even something small can make anyone angry.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 19, 2002)

I think that in the forefront of Gandalf's mind is the Mission. I cannot imagine that he would have been afraid to go into Moria alone even knowing that the Balrog was there. He is most likely far more crafty then the other Miair and at worst an equal match...but he was concerned for far more then just his own skin at this point. He had to get the Followship through there and the Ringbearer to Mordor...not to mention that the Ring was WITH them. Nothing would score points with Sauron like bringing him the One Ring, although a Balrog with the One Ring is a thought that jsut sends chills up my spine to think about. That would be an interesting conflict to see, but I digress...

Gandalf had pressures on him beyond just getting to the other side of the mountain, he had to watch their backs for Gollum, keep an eye out for Orcs all the while not waking the flaming death from the pits of the mines. I'm afraid I would have had the Took's hands bound and marched him the rest of the way through the Mines...hehehe


----------

